# moderate sedation



## p39dmue (Aug 10, 2009)

billing for physician and facility coding.   I was wondering if the physician and the facility can bill out 99143, 99144 or 99145?    The hospital bills out the supply for the sedation, nursing staff and room.  If the hospital bills out the sedation - will the provider be able to bill out his services?


----------



## EllieAnn (Aug 10, 2009)

In our facility, the hospital bills for the actual anesthetic agent, not the administration.


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Aug 11, 2009)

debra mueller said:


> billing for physician and facility coding.   I was wondering if the physician and the facility can bill out 99143, 99144 or 99145?    The hospital bills out the supply for the sedation, nursing staff and room.  If the hospital bills out the sedation - will the provider be able to bill out his services?



We are wondering the same question. We were always told no because the hospital supplies the drugs but our med rep is saying we can


----------

